# Aida Bliss Derby Revisit June 08.



## johno23 (Jun 14, 2008)

Went for a visit to the old Aida Bliss factory in Derby for the first time recently,ably assisted by our guide Thompski.We spent an enjoyable couple of hours around the place.
The team consisted of THOMPSKI,JOHNO23,TIMEWARP&DRAMA QUEEN.
There is already an excellent report on here covering the history so I will endeavour not to duplicate.
This is another example of the demise of traditional engineering and manufacturing in this country as a result of the economic climate caused by rip off Britain
Anyway here are a few of our pictures from the visit.





Front view of factory,circa 1840.




Side view of exterior.




One powerful intake fan,bet the local tennis players are not amused




Once in we clocked in,Drama Queen you are late for work




The we signed in,very thorough here




The indoor swimming pool,approx 2 metres deep chemical cocktail,fellow urbeys beware




Totally random sticky tape booby trap courtesy of the local youth,very artistic




Made interesting reading.




No wonder it closed,must have spent all the profits on electricity




Main gas intake.




Sick bay/medical room, very well used according to the accident book we found




Log sheet,circa 1970`s.




Unfinished/faulty work




Mick`s safety helmet,Apparently




Antique floor polishing machine,now retired




A relative of the above polishing machine,also retired.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 14, 2008)

Good shots the old warehouse is an impressive space. Did you find all the Chinese engineering documents / drawings (on the floor near the back door) and the cabinet full of microfilms?

The relative of the polishing machine was out of retirement - used for carrying loads of wire out of there!


----------



## johno23 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes we had a real good rummage and found all that stuff and more,very interesting.


----------



## thompski (Jun 14, 2008)

For reference, heres the room of tape when on my first visit at the start of the week;





Most of the lockers in my photo were trashed today also.


----------

